# HCC - more questions



## oldkey (Jun 6, 2007)

Like many others on this board, we are timeshare users (DVC & MOC) considering a second home. Fractional ownership and now DCs have caught our eye as possibly better choices. HCC seems as good as any as it relates to DCs, with a noticeable concentration on Colorado locations. I have a few questions, some of which have been answered, but seem pretty black and white.....often the rules and reality are somewhat different.

- if you have a family member pass, can friends also use your time? If in your program, do you receive one Family Member Pass each year? Is the "pass" something that someone checks.....must have on them? If I will be there part of the time, but not all of the time, will anyone care?
- must you have a private or affiliate membership to have 12 month Holiday bookings? If so, how would anyone at the associate level ever get BC or NYC or other very popular destinations at Christmas or New Years? Is this like trying to book President's week on Maui with Marriott.....a frustrating experience? Even with 12 months....what's the experience?
- has anyone booked a week, turned back in excess days and had some other member pick up to those days so as to relieve you from the days? ie, use Steamboat Fri - Monday, giving back Tues - Thurs. That gives another Colorado member a chance at a three day useage and relieves you from using those days (counts then as 4 days). Do I understand the program properly? Has anyone done this - is it realistic?
- small pets - certainly there are many locations where small pets just can't work....but not all. Understanding the rules, would anyone be willing to admit that they brought their pet? Does it/can it happen?
- in that vain, what if you can't use your week? With our TS, we can rent it to someone else. What are the options here....just lose it?


Knowing that I have these questions (with a sincere appreciation of Colorado), might there be a better DC for me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 6, 2007)

Your best bet is to call Heath at HCC directly and ask these questions - (866) 991-2301.

There is a TUG special trial membership plan that offers you 100% money back on your membership fee.

The family pass is for true family, not friends. To get the most flexible membership, you might need a group or corporate plan that allows this.

Yes, getting a NYC at New Year (which I currently have reserved for this year...BTW) will be almost impossible with the 1 and 2 week plans. There has to be some benefit to the "higher paying" members and the holiday weeks seems to be the ticket.

There is a method to giving up part of your week, but someone else must book it for you to get any credit.

Pets are a hot issue that I will leave up to HCC as I don't own pets and I am not in favor of cats in the properties as I am allergic to them...sorry.

All destination clubs, including HCC are "use it or lose it" and do NOT allow renting your week. This is a "club"...not a deeded ownership. The purpose of joining a club (like a golf club or hotel resort club) is for your personal useage and not renting.

I have reviewed all the DC's and HCC is the best bang for the buck and really caters to the high-end timeshare crowd. They have gone overboard in supporting TUG and "thrifty" people like us.

The only other clubs I would reccomend (besides HCC) for you would be Private Escapes Premier and/or BelleHavens.


----------



## saluki (Jun 6, 2007)

As long as we're at it, I have a few more:

- What happens if HCC merges or gets bought out by another player? Is the new DC bound to honor the terms of your original agreement (annual fees, etc.) or is your original deal totally out the window?

- Can my membership be transferred? I assume the answer to this is no, but just checkin'. I would purchase in the name of my & my wife's living trust if that has any signifigance.

- Is HCC bound in any way to stay close to their stated "new property per 6-7 new members" policy?


----------



## Elsway (Jun 6, 2007)

oldkey said:


> - if you have a family member pass, can friends also use your time? If in your program, do you receive one Family Member Pass each year? Is the "pass" something that someone checks.....must have on them? If I will be there part of the time, but not all of the time, will anyone care?



Each club is different.  All will allow designated family members to use your property without your presence, but some charge for this privilege - and some limit the number of days you may 'gift' to relatives.  Some clubs offer 'corporate' memberships which can be shared among a group of people with no restrictions on who can use the property.




> - must you have a private or affiliate membership to have 12 month Holiday bookings? If so, how would anyone at the associate level ever get BC or NYC or other very popular destinations at Christmas or New Years? Is this like trying to book President's week on Maui with Marriott.....a frustrating experience? Even with 12 months....what's the experience?



One way that DC clubs incentivize members to choose the higher end (higher days, higher cost) plans is to give these members advantageous options in terms of booking holidays.  Christmas and New Years are the toughest - so I would not expect to book these particular holidays unless you are in the highest membership bracket.  With a HCC affiliate membership, you can book one holiday reservation - but you must wait until 6 months prior to the holiday.  The higher end membership ("private") can book the holidays one year in advance.  Ergo, the private members will book the good locatioons for Christmas and New Years and you will have to compete with other affiliate members for whatever properties are left over (which may be little, or none).




> - has anyone booked a week, turned back in excess days and had some other member pick up to those days so as to relieve you from the days? ie, use Steamboat Fri - Monday, giving back Tues - Thurs. That gives another Colorado member a chance at a three day useage and relieves you from using those days (counts then as 4 days). Do I understand the program properly? Has anyone done this - is it realistic?



HCC is one of clubs which requires a minimum 7 night stay.  Other clubs have shorter stay restrictions.  Given HCC's policy, it is unlikely that they would let you split a week with another member - but you can ask.



> - small pets - certainly there are many locations where small pets just can't work....but not all. Understanding the rules, would anyone be willing to admit that they brought their pet? Does it/can it happen?


-

I don't know.



> in that vain, what if you can't use your week? With our TS, we can rent it to someone else. What are the options here....just lose it?



No, you cannot rent out unused days.  One club (Bellehavens) gives members a modest $275/night refund for unused days.  Other clubs will tell you that they plan their occupancy with the expectation that some members will not use all of their days.  If you use fewer days, the club benefits by having greater availability and less wear and tear on the property.


----------



## vivalour (Nov 8, 2007)

Elsway said:


> One way that DC clubs incentivize members to choose the higher end (higher days, higher cost) plans is to give these members advantageous options in terms of booking holidays.  Christmas and New Years are the toughest - so I would not expect to book these particular holidays unless you are in the highest membership bracket.  With a HCC affiliate membership, you can book one holiday reservation - but you must wait until 6 months prior to the holiday.  The higher end membership ("private") can book the holidays one year in advance.  Ergo, the private members will book the good locatioons for Christmas and New Years and you will have to compete with other affiliate members for whatever properties are left over (which may be little, or none).
> .



Just looking back here at the sticky points -- does this mean that international (Mexico/Turks/Costa Rica) beach in winter at Christmas or New Year's is effectively unbookable by Affiliates?? Hmmm. Maybe we will have to wait to join HCC in another 8 -10 years when we are retired.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 8, 2007)

vivalour said:


> Just looking back here at the sticky points -- does this mean that international (Mexico/Turks/Costa Rica) beach in winter at Christmas or New Year's is effectively unbookable by Affiliates?? Hmmm. Maybe we will have to wait to join HCC in another 8 -10 years when we are retired.



Those holiday weeks go fast. 

Call Heath at HCC to discuss your travel schedule with him and he will let you know how fast certain properties book up.


----------

